# تعلن مؤسسة الهدف الامثل عن: تشكيلة جديدة من تقاويم عام 1433هـ - 2012 م



## أبو شووق (19 أكتوبر 2011)

[SIZE=+0]*تـعـلـن مؤسسة *​ 



[SIZE=+0]*

*[/SIZE]​




[SIZE=+0]عن تشكيلة جديدة من تقاويم عام 1433هـ .[/SIZE]​ 
[SIZE=+0]ومنتجاتنا المصنعة محليا لهذه السنة تحتوي على تشكيله مميزه [/SIZE]​ 

[SIZE=+0]من التقاويم الخشبية و التقاويم الجلدية وتقاويم الاكلريك بتصاميم فريدة . [/SIZE]​ 


[SIZE=+0]ونحن على استعداد على تنفيذ موديلات خاصة بكم وبوقت قياسي .​






*أسعارنا تبدأ من 12 ريال*​ 







تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة. الصورة الأصلية بأبعاد 800 * 120 و حجم 62KB.


​ 










​ 







​ 






​ 



​ 



​ 


​ 

*للإستفسار وطلب الكتلوج على الايميل*​ 
*[email protected]*​ 
*وللاتصال بنا على الجوال *​ 


[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+0]*0582179975* [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]*0500900440*[/SIZE]​ 

[SIZE=+0]

[/SIZE]​ 

[/SIZE]


----------



## tjarksa (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تعلن مؤسسة الهدف الامثل عن: تشكيلة جديدة من تقاويم عام 1433هـ - 2012 م*

الله يوفقك .


----------



## أبو شووق (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تعلن مؤسسة الهدف الامثل عن: تشكيلة جديدة من تقاويم عام 1433هـ - 2012 م*

وياااااك يارب


----------



## جنان الخلد (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تعلن مؤسسة الهدف الامثل عن: تشكيلة جديدة من تقاويم عام 1433هـ - 2012 م*

بالتوفيق لك يااارب ....


----------



## أبو شووق (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تعلن مؤسسة الهدف الامثل عن: تشكيلة جديدة من تقاويم عام 1433هـ - 2012 م*

الله يعطيك العافيه 

والتوفيق للجميع انشاء الله


----------



## أبو شووق (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تعلن مؤسسة الهدف الامثل عن: تشكيلة جديدة من تقاويم عام 1433هـ - 2012 م*

سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## مسوق للتمور بجده (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تعلن مؤسسة الهدف الامثل عن: تشكيلة جديدة من تقاويم عام 1433هـ - 2012 م*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## أبو شووق (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تعلن مؤسسة الهدف الامثل عن: تشكيلة جديدة من تقاويم عام 1433هـ - 2012 م*

وياك اخوي وحياك


----------



## جوو الرياض (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تعلن مؤسسة الهدف الامثل عن: تشكيلة جديدة من تقاويم عام 1433هـ - 2012 م*

ابو شووق موفق يارب


----------



## أبو شووق (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تعلن مؤسسة الهدف الامثل عن: تشكيلة جديدة من تقاويم عام 1433هـ - 2012 م*

ويااك ياارب


----------



## أبو شووق (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تعلن مؤسسة الهدف الامثل عن: تشكيلة جديدة من تقاويم عام 1433هـ - 2012 م*

سبحان الله العظيم 

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تعلن مؤسسة الهدف الامثل عن: تشكيلة جديدة من تقاويم عام 1433هـ - 2012 م*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## أبو شووق (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تعلن مؤسسة الهدف الامثل عن: تشكيلة جديدة من تقاويم عام 1433هـ - 2012 م*

ويااك اختي


----------



## أبو شووق (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تعلن مؤسسة الهدف الامثل عن: تشكيلة جديدة من تقاويم عام 1433هـ - 2012 م*

وماتوفيقي الا بالله العظيم


----------



## أبو شووق (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تعلن مؤسسة الهدف الامثل عن: تشكيلة جديدة من تقاويم عام 1433هـ - 2012 م*

للررررررررفع


----------



## أبو شووق (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: تعلن مؤسسة الهدف الامثل عن: تشكيلة جديدة من تقاويم عام 1433هـ - 2012 م*

استغفر الله العظيم


----------



## أبو شووق (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: تعلن مؤسسة الهدف الامثل عن: تشكيلة جديدة من تقاويم عام 1433هـ - 2012 م*

سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم


----------

